# Tankmates for Red Jewels H. lifalili?



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I need to move some fish around, and wondered if I could put 2 peppered cories and a pictus catfish in with 6 H. lifalili in a 55G? The red jewels are 2 males, 4 females.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Shamelessly bumping my own thread...anyone? :-? If I can't move those in with the Jewels, what about putting some juvie gold JD's in with them? The JD's are 3-4"...


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

when i bought my first jewel i didnt really know they were all that aggessive, I put him in a 30 gallon community with a mix of fish. after about a week there was probaby 6 out of 15 fish left and the long finned rosy barbs werent long finned anymore. i had to move him to my 60 gallon hap/peacock/mbuna tank where he lives happily. i'm pretty sure the pictus could hold his own, but the cories might not do so well.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Once the jewels pair up, there won't be room for other fish. The cories are unlikely to survive either. Your best bet is some Giant Danios, I would recommend 8-10.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I was actually looking for a "place" for some of my existing fish. Guess it's *not* in the tank with these snotty, but beautiful, fish!

Back to the drawing board... :?


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Is there nothing that can successfully live with these Jewels? I think they are very pretty, but 6 small'ish fish in a 55G tank seems kinda one-dimensional. I know giant danios are supposed to be pretty bullet-proof dithers, but I'm just sooooooooo bored with them.

I want COLOR! _*Any*_ suggestions???


----------



## jewels2jags (May 6, 2008)

Well heres my 75 gallon








and my jewels








male








female








I did not put the right fish with eachother when I started this hobby being a newby, they are in with pretty much a bunch of african hybrids and a firemouth. Most of the time the jewels mind their own buisness but when they spawn there are fireworks and they take and hold one third of the tank. Id say they need their own tank unless your feelin lucky. My situation is working for now but I need to get them their own place. I would not put them in with any non cichlids these carnivores will surely take them down. They are beautiful and interesting fish to watch, one of my favorites.


----------



## jefferyo (Jan 13, 2009)

Just curious. I am looking at getting back into the hobby that I've left for 20+ yrs. Things have changed a bit since then. I used to have jewel in a 75 gal. tank with an oscar and it seemed to work for me. I am looking at getting a 29 gal. tank, and stocking it with a few jewels to try and pair up some. Is this tank going to be large enough for a spawning pair?


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Right now, they are the only inhabitants in the tank. And, a pair has formed that looks identical to your last photo! 

They are beautiful fish, and I wasn't considering putting non-cichlids with them. Just wanted something _else_ in the tank, ya know?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## jewels2jags (May 6, 2008)

Yes I see what you saying but I dont really know what else you could add, I dont have much experince with them, but good luck and let me know if you find anything that works.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I had this same question... my breeding pair bit the tails off anything I'd put in the tank within hours. So they are in a 40gal long by themselves. very boring. I had them on hold at the lfs while I got their tank ready and when I went to pick them up they had a swarm of fry around them in a community mbuna tank! Now I have had them almost 3 months with no breeding. They arent very red either - red around the mouth but the rest of their body is a dull brownish color. I know the water quality is good and temp is 78-80. Water changes with "Prime" 2x/ wk at 25% . I'm thinking about turning them back in as I'm frustrated and bored with them.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

My pair does not seem to bother anyone, except for occasional sparring with my Honduran Redpoints.


----------



## AliciaC (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Jewel as well, he (I think it's a male) is alone in a 20g tank right now. The other fish that was in there with him (never ID'd the breed) died a few months ago and I was wary about putting another fish in there because I didn't have too much in my tank for them to hide in, and my fish is VERY aggressive. So I recently (today, actually) added some large pieces of coral and plants and I'm looking to find out what else I can get. It sounds like my best bet would be another Jewel? I'm not interested in breeding, I just want whatever I put in there to live. And I know I'm also limited because of the smaller size tank. Does anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------

